# I want to buy a monster PC...



## DanTheMan

Hello everyone!  I have looked through this sight and am quite impressed by you guys!   I have recently gained a _very_ nice amount of money, and i really am into electronics.  So i would like to build my own PC! My plan is to buy baisically the best computer possible! I would like you guys to tell me what ever the best to get it.  My budget it baisically non-existent ($80,000...). (+ i after that i have enough to buy a new $5000 PC every 2 years for the next 30 years, which is my plan)  I use my PC for intense gaming, multi-tasking, and media junk.  

Included in the $80,000 dollar price range is i want a nice display setup...(i was thinking tri monitors, each like as big as possible...) 

i want a media center...

so include:
processor ( i was leaning toward AMD)
mobo 
ram
video card
sound card
harddrive (i was thinking something that was fast... like 10,000 RPM or 15,000 RPM for primary and something HUGE for secondary)
Case  (atx full tower)
cooling (i plan to OC best i can)
tuner
speakers (7.1)
display (three huge monitors)
OS ( i was plannin on media center... and getting vista when it came out)

i would like to buy everything from NewEgg.com......


----------



## Pancakes

You wanna buy me a computer too? lol


----------



## Mr.Suave

r u serious? $80k and $5k every 2 years?!?!?! i would rather buy a nice car and a decent PC which you have now, or maby just upgrade the PC you have now to a x2 and a better GPU like the x1900xt.

well if you want to wait you can get the new AM2 CPU's and mobo's and the new 7900GTX 512mb in Quad SLI that are comming out. also theirs the $2.2k 30"monitor by DELL which is really nice.


----------



## elmarcorulz

If money isnt an object, look at this. Although im sure Praetor could build you an even better one if you want.

EDIT: Im sure you could use this motherboard if you want to go to the upmost extreme.


----------



## Beyond

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> EDIT: Im sure you could use this motherboard if you want to go to the upmost extreme.



wow.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> EDIT: Im sure you could use this motherboard if you want to go to the upmost extreme.



*dribbles* what a motherboard lol.


----------



## MIK3daG33K

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> EDIT: Im sure you could use this motherboard if you want to go to the upmost extreme.



OMG, that would be insane.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ahmm*

Yes the motherboard is insane but does not have AGP or PCI-Express, rendering it useless in terms of graphics power which he seems to want given that he is building a media PC. *MSI's Nforce 4 Professional* motherboard *(looks like this: http://img.hexus.net/v2/features/nforce4prolaunch/images/board_big.jpg - could not access MSI website for exact model)* is a good choice becase it is SLI capable and allows for two dual-core processors. What more could you ask for?

JAN


----------



## ghost

> Originally Posted by elmarcorulz
> EDIT: Im sure you could use this motherboard if you want to go to the upmost extreme.



OMG didn`t think such things existed.


----------



## jancz3rt

http://www.hardcoreware.net/reviews/review-296-1.htm

Yet another Nforce 4 Professional SLI mobo...

JAN


----------



## MatrixEVO

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Yes the motherboard is insane but does not have AGP or PCI-Express, rendering it useless in terms of graphics power which he seems to want given that he is building a media PC



The description says that it has 2 PCI-Express x16 slots.


----------



## elmarcorulz

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> The description says that it has 2 PCI-Express x16 slots.


Which is why i picked it


----------



## DanTheMan

Pancakes said:
			
		

> You wanna buy me a computer too? lol


yea, but then everyone else would be clamering 2 me



			
				Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> r u serious? $80k and $5k every 2 years?!?!?!


yea... but if i spend 20K it would be like 8K evry 2 years...



			
				Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> i would rather buy a nice car and a decent PC which you have now


 i have a Porsche 911 Carrera 4S Cabriolet... and the wife and i are saved up for a SUV for kids... (she is preagnent)



			
				Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> maby just upgrade the PC you have now to a x2 and a better GPU like the x1900xt.


 naw... to boring 




			
				Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> well if you want to wait you can get the new AM2 CPU's and mobo's and the new 7900GTX 512mb in Quad SLI that are comming out.


 dont want to wait... i'll get that in 2 years
or w/e




			
				Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> theirs the $2.2k 30"monitor by DELL which is really nice.


 wouldn't this be better?  see i want the biggest/best monitor i can get and have three of them 




			
				elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Im sure you could use this motherboard if you want to go to the upmost extreme.



no PCI slots? where would soundcard and stuff like that go? and would that be good for gaming?




can you guys make some configurations?
much appreciated!!!


----------



## suprasteve

well a couple things, number one, I don't think you could get an $80k computer for personal use if you tried, regardless of whether you can afford it or not, I just don't think the components are out there, I'm guessing the $10k range is about as much as you can spend and that's purposely just trying to spend money even at that level.  Secondly, instead of a monitor, have you looked into projectors?  Or what the heck, get both!


----------



## iggy101

*IF only!!!*

ur like the luckyest motherf*u**ing bastard on earth. i wouldnt even know were to begin to tell you what to get. Maybe for your display get 2 of dells 30" widescreen displays.
Displays
DELL MONITORS
HARD DRIVES 
Main hard drive
Secondary and/or 3rd hard drive
Power supply
 Pc power and cooling 1kw
Mother board
A8N32-SLI Deluxe
Video cards
Nvidia 7800 gtx 512mb
Put them in sli duh
CPU
AMD Athlon 64 FX60 Toledo
Case
koolance PC3-724BK
RAM
I dont know to much about high quality ram so ask someone else abou that


----------



## 34erd

Dont get that display, the res is so low it would put your 80K computer to waste.


----------



## Geoff

Unless this is another one of those "Im rich, and you all are poor!" kind of guys.  We've had many the past few weeks.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

this guy seems much nicer than that guy that was boasting and having a go at people just because they gave an honest opinion of his rig. the threads elmarcorulz pointed you towards are a very good use of the budget if you wanna go spending like that. you will be very hard pushed to use that much money on a home system so whatever's left over you can just play with... or buy loads of games lol


----------



## MIK3daG33K

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Unless this is another one of those "Im rich, and you all are poor!" kind of guys.  We've had many the past few weeks.



LOL, everytime i hear someone say I'm rich, your poor it makes my anus quiver.


----------



## Geoff

Hairy_Lee said:
			
		

> this guy seems much nicer than that guy that was boasting and having a go at people just because they gave an honest opinion of his rig. the threads elmarcorulz pointed you towards are a very good use of the budget if you wanna go spending like that. you will be very hard pushed to use that much money on a home system so whatever's left over you can just play with... or buy loads of games lol


Your probably right, its just that when he said he has extremely nice cars, and wants to spend 80 grand on a computer, it made me think twice


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Hairy_Lee said:
			
		

> this guy seems much nicer than that guy that was boasting and having a go at people just because they gave an honest opinion of his rig. the threads elmarcorulz pointed you towards are a very good use of the budget if you wanna go spending like that. you will be very hard pushed to use that much money on a home system so whatever's left over you can just play with... or buy loads of games lol



I agree totally. About 10K is max for a home computer. After that its just a waste.


----------



## DanTheMan

MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> LOL, everytime i hear someone say I'm rich, your poor it makes my anus quiver.


lol, hey guys! im not like that! 

are there any 42" monitors with high res?
and i wasn't planning on spending 80K! that is just the limit... i dont expect to get anyware CLOSE to there
i dont plan to spend 80K! and i am not _trying_ to spend as much as i can! i am trying to get as good as i can! i dont spend money for the sake of spending it!
i just said that so u know not to care about the price! 

baisically i want 3 of ther best monitors there are!


----------



## Hairy_Lee

i found these but they are 46" http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?N=2010190020+1105615402&Submit=ENE&SubCategory=20


----------



## DanTheMan

Hairy_Lee said:
			
		

> i found these but they are 46" http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?N=2010190020+1105615402&Submit=ENE&SubCategory=20


yea, i saw those. but they said that the resolution wasn't good enough...

as i said i just want three of the best

also something that would work good with media center


----------



## noissesboyobyalp

if you dont mind my asking.... not being rude probally understanding that ths was personal.... whered you inherit this money from. if you dont want to say then dont but god damn. i inherited money when my dad died.... (im 14) and people say they wish they were me saying that ive got money.... but id rather have my dad then have some money. i dont even have alot of money we just used it to finnsh of our house.


----------



## DanTheMan

noissesboyobyalp said:
			
		

> if you dont mind my asking.... not being rude probally understanding that ths was personal.... whered you inherit this money from. if you dont want to say then dont but god damn. i inherited money when my dad died.... (im 14) and people say they wish they were me saying that ive got money.... but id rather have my dad then have some money. i dont even have alot of money we just used it to finnsh of our house.


i didn't inherit this... actually, my parents aren't very rich at all!
i saved my money since i was nine + i worked my butt off when i was young + i did in college and now i have a _very_ nice job (in which recently something VERY good happened which i got alot of money from)... and now my life is set for me financially  
now i am buidling a family! 

all you young ppl that are here... it is worth it... work like crazy when ur young...

ok now, can we start tlking about pcs? if u guys were in my shoes what would u get?

i would appreciate someone telling me about what:
Processor
mobo
ram
video card
sound card
harddrive
(i am either gona get this case or this case) u tell me!
cooling system
PSU
any xtra fans
display
(i am gettin windows media center)
tuenrs

i am goin 2 bed guys... i hope to see some ideas when i get up in the morning
g'nite


----------



## noissesboyobyalp

ok...

processor.... just use yours for now and wait for am2. 
gfx card..... wait for the quad 7900gtx
ram... id get like 6 gigs of ocz or cosair 
hard drive.... id get the 150gb raptor as a main and then etiher 1 or 1 500gb hdds
cooling system.... id get a phase changer
psu.... get that 1000 w that guy posted


whats your job? mabe id like to get into this hehe


----------



## DanTheMan

noissesboyobyalp said:
			
		

> ok...
> 
> processor.... just use yours for now and wait for am2.
> gfx card..... wait for the quad 7900gtx
> ram... id get like 6 gigs of ocz or cosair
> hard drive.... id get the 150gb raptor as a main and then etiher 1 or 1 500gb hdds
> cooling system.... id get a phase changer
> psu.... get that 1000 w that guy posted
> 
> 
> whats your job? mabe id like to get into this hehe


links guys?
and when does the AM2 come out? can i have a link that explains stuff about it?
and when does the quad 7900gtx come out?
thx


----------



## Filip

DanTheMan said:
			
		

> links guys?
> and when does the AM2 come out? can i have a link that explains stuff about it?
> and when does the quad 7900gtx come out?
> thx


*AM2 Release*

i dont know about Quad 7900GTX but ill try to find it

AM2 comes out 3 months from now, it will fully support DDR2


----------



## DanTheMan

so AMD isn't a new processor? it is a new slot type that supports AMDs new processors which come out at the same time?


----------



## Filip

DanTheMan said:
			
		

> so AMD isn't a new processor? it is a new slot type that supports AMDs new processors which come out at the same time?


AM2 is a new socket (example- 940, 939, 754, socket A) it will support only AMD cpu's made for that socket, it will not support 939 socket cpu's. if u can wait 3 months buy that

AMD is a company that makes processors (Athlons, Semprons and Opterons) like INTEL, (im sure u mistyped that, u meant to say AM2)


----------



## Dr Studly

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> AM2 is a new socket (example- 940, 939, 754, socket A) it will support only AMD cpu's made for that socket, it will not support 939 socket cpu's. if u can wait 3 months buy that
> 
> AMD is a company that makes processors (Athlons, Semprons and Opterons) like INTEL, (im sure u mistyped that, u meant to say AM2)


yes and if u dont want 2 wait:

 Processor
 Mobo
RAM <buy 2 of these so in all you will have 4GB
Video Card <2 of these... (but idk is one of these better?)
Display <3 of these? if u can... if u can't get 3 get 2
Sound Card
Tuner
Harddrive: this (fast and bigger) or this (*sickly* fast and smaller)
Harddrive 2
OS
Case  <<either of the ones u picked are nice...
Cooling
Case
Processor
PCI

Speakers <700 Watts!
PSU
ok, that is what i configured... but i wouldn't recomend buying anything till yuo see what everyone else says about this system, incase i made some mistakes...
theoreticly you could get a server with much more... but i think that would be a waste to you, and u don't seem to be the person to spend money with no reason...
if you do want to wait for the AM2, you still could get ur display and speakers...

but dont buy this until you see what other ppl say about it... im sure they would like to make many changes


----------



## Pr0

iggy101 said:
			
		

> ur like the luckyest motherf*u**ing bastard on earth



The lucky Mofo on earth is Bill Gates , Osama Bin ladin , owners of wal mart, k-mart, compusa,bestbuy etc. Or owners of Casinos


----------



## Iamdisturbed7645

i would suggest if you really want the best go aleinware if you buy all of those parts its going to be really hard to configure them just get the best at aleinware, their the top dogs for games.


----------



## elmarcorulz

You wont last long on this forum if you keep posting nonsense posts.



			
				Iamdisturbed7645 said:
			
		

> i would suggest if you really want the best go aleinware if you buy all of those parts its going to be really hard to configure them just get the best at aleinware, their the top dogs for games.


They're also overpriced for what they are. And you wont get the best of the best with them


----------



## DanTheMan

Iamdisturbed7645 said:
			
		

> i would suggest if you really want the best go aleinware if you buy all of those parts its going to be really hard to configure them just get the best at aleinware, their the top dogs for games.


i work in business and marketing and ik that alienware is *mostly* all marketting, im sure they make some good pcs, but i think they are mostly marketing...
i dont want to give them my business, i dont want to be spending the money on the brand... when i could build for cheaper & better (even though money isn't a factor, i still dont waste it that way)

i like the what encore4more posted... 





			
				Encore4More said:
			
		

> Processor
> Mobo
> RAM <buy 2 of these so in all you will have 4GB
> Video Card <2 of these... (but idk is one of these better?)
> Display <3 of these? if u can... if u can't get 3 get 2
> Sound Card
> Tuner
> Harddrive: this (fast and bigger) or this (*sickly* fast and smaller)
> Harddrive 2
> OS
> Case  <<either of the ones u picked are nice...
> Cooling
> Case
> Processor
> PCI
> 
> Speakers <700 Watts!
> PSU


i was hoping 4 some list like that... anyone have any feedback on that system?


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Encore4More said:
			
		

> yes and if u dont want 2 wait:
> 
> Processor
> Mobo
> RAM <buy 2 of these so in all you will have 4GB
> Video Card <2 of these... (but idk is one of these better?)
> Display <3 of these? if u can... if u can't get 3 get 2
> Sound Card
> Tuner
> Harddrive: this (fast and bigger) or this (*sickly* fast and smaller)
> Harddrive 2
> OS
> Case  <<either of the ones u picked are nice...
> Cooling
> Case
> Processor
> PCI
> 
> Speakers <700 Watts!
> PSU
> ok, that is what i configured... but i wouldn't recomend buying anything till yuo see what everyone else says about this system, incase i made some mistakes...
> theoreticly you could get a server with much more... but i think that would be a waste to you, and u don't seem to be the person to spend money with no reason...
> if you do want to wait for the AM2, you still could get ur display and speakers...
> 
> but dont buy this until you see what other ppl say about it... im sure they would like to make many changes




This is good but i can make it better:

2 of these in crossfire. 

With this board.

Then that SCSI drive he mentioned get two of those in Raid 0 and you should be set.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Its good, but it doesnt hold a flame to this one.


----------



## Dr Studly

will he b able 2 have 3 of that monitor?
and how is the coolng system?

and are u gona wanna OC?


----------



## robina_80

AMD Opteron 280 Dual Core (2.4GHz) 940 2Mb Retail £531.28 £1,248.51 quantity 2
    Tyan Thunder K8WE (without SCSI) S2895A2NRF Dual Opteron nForce4 Pro SLi DDR400 SATAII Raid USB2/139 £270.50 £317.84 quantity 1
    512M PNY Quadro FX 4500 512MB DDR3 PCI-E OEM (Brown Box) £1,445.00 £3,395.75 quantity 2
    150Gb SATA150 Western Digital Raptor X with *Clear See Thru Cover* Enterprise (10Krpm 16MB) - NCQ £207.99 £733.16 quantity 3
    Creative Audigy 2 ZS Platinum 7.1 24Bit (Internal) with 5.25" I/O System Retail UK £74.99 £88.11 quantity 1
    700W FSP Epsilon FX700GLN PSU £105.71 £124.21 quantity 1
    2GB Corsair Pro LED DDR PC3200 (400) ,184 Pin Non-ECC Unbuffered ,CAS 2-3-3-6 £171.95 £1,616.33 quantity 8
    NZXT Nemesis Elite Black Gaming Case with Window No PSU £76.49 £89.88 quantity 1 

Net Total £6,479.82 
  Carriage £15.00   
V.A.T. £1,136.59  
 TOTAL £7,631.41

about $3.5k


----------



## MIK3daG33K

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Its good, but it doesnt hold a flame to this one.



Good point.


----------



## elmarcorulz

> TOTAL £7,631.41
> 
> about $3.5k


I thinkyou got the US price wrong


----------



## iggy101

Im telling you this case is the shiz
koolance
integrated water cooling in the chasis


----------



## iggy101

Pr0 said:
			
		

> The lucky Mofo on earth is Bill Gates , Osama Bin ladin , owners of wal mart, k-mart, compusa,bestbuy etc. Or owners of Casinos


I wouldnt want to be Osama


----------



## robina_80

lol my bad its
13,348.36 USD


----------



## Praetor

> Included in the $80,000 dollar price range is i want a nice display setup...(i was thinking tri monitors, each like as big as possible...


*CPU Subsystem* -- $16726.61

 *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
 *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
 *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
 *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
 *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
 *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
 *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
 *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
 *Tyan Transport VX50 B4881V50S4H-8P Barebones (1xS4881+ 1xM4881+ 2xH4881] ($4974.61)*

*Memory Subsystem* -- $25185.60

 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
 *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*

*Video Subsystem* -- $1518.00

 *ASUS EN7800GTX/2DHTV/512M GeForce 7800GTX 512MB ($759.00)*
 *ASUS EN7800GTX/2DHTV/512M GeForce 7800GTX 512MB ($759.00)*

*Chasis and PSU* -- $9061.04

 *SuperMicro SC933S2-R760 3U ATX Chassis + 760W Triple-Redundant [N+1, [email protected]] ($1061.83)*
 *APC SmartUPS RT 3000VA UPS ($1585.96)*
 *APC SmartUPS RT 3000VA UPS ($1585.96)*
 *APC SmartUPS RT 3000VA UPS ($1585.96)*
 *APC NetworkAIR PA4000 ($3241.33)*

*Primary Harddrive Battery  - Applications* -- $1765.70

 *LSI MegaRAID SCSI 320-4X 4 Channel Ultra 320 PCI-X Controller [RAID0/1/5/10/50, 64bit PCI-X 133MHz] ($1125.71)*
 *Mushkin Green 1GB PC2100 CL2.5 ($69.99)*
 *Hitatchi UltraStar 15K147 36.7GB [USCSI320, 68p, 16MB, 15K] ($190.00)*
 *Hitatchi UltraStar 15K147 36.7GB [USCSI320, 68p, 16MB, 15K] ($190.00)*
 *Hitatchi UltraStar 15K147 36.7GB [USCSI320, 68p, 16MB, 15K] ($190.00)*

*Secondary Hard Drive Battery - Data* -- $5155.70

 *LSI MegaRAID SCSI 320-4X 4 Channel Ultra 320 PCI-X Controller [RAID0/1/5/10/50, 64bit PCI-X 133MHz] ($1125.71)*
 *Mushkin Green 1GB PC2100 CL2.5 ($69.99)*
 *Fujitsu MAU3147NP 147GB [USCSI320, 68p, 8MB] ($792.00)*
 *Fujitsu MAU3147NP 147GB [USCSI320, 68p, 8MB] ($792.00)*
 *Fujitsu MAU3147NP 147GB [USCSI320, 68p, 8MB] ($792.00)*
 *Fujitsu MAU3147NP 147GB [USCSI320, 68p, 8MB] ($792.00)*
 *Fujitsu MAU3147NP 147GB [USCSI320, 68p, 8MB] ($792.00)*

*Tertiary Hard Drive Battery - Long Term Storage + Media Repository* - $2072.99

 *LSI MegaRAID 300-8X 8port SATA-II [RAID0/1/5/10/50, PCI-X 64bit 133MHz]] ($428.00)*
 *Mushkin Green 1GB PC2100 CL2.5 ($69.99)*
 *Maxtor MaxLine Pro 500 7H500F0 500GB [16MB, SATA-II, 5-year] ($315.00)*
 *Maxtor MaxLine Pro 500 7H500F0 500GB [16MB, SATA-II, 5-year] ($315.00)*
 *Maxtor MaxLine Pro 500 7H500F0 500GB [16MB, SATA-II, 5-year] ($315.00)*
 *Maxtor MaxLine Pro 500 7H500F0 500GB [16MB, SATA-II, 5-year] ($315.00)*
 *Maxtor MaxLine Pro 500 7H500F0 500GB [16MB, SATA-II, 5-year] ($315.00)*

*Swap Subsystem* -- $1599.00

 *Cenatek Rocket Drive Standard [RDS-002-G] ($1599.00)*

*Primary Displays* -- $2709.98

 *Samsung 244t 24" 6ms (GG) [500cd, 1000:1, 0.27mm] ($1354.99)*
 *Samsung 244t 24" 6ms (GG) [500cd, 1000:1, 0.27mm] ($1354.99)*

*Secondary Display* -- $6378.47

 *Mitsubishi XD480U [1024x768, DLP, 2200:1, 3000lumen] ($2375.99)*
 *Da-Lite Dual Mask Tensioned 87x155 Audio Vision HD Screen ($4002.48)*

*Audio Subsystem* -- $7784.99

 *Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Elite ($385.00)*
 *Klipsch Ultra 2 THX System ($7399.99)*

*Optical Subsystem* -- $114.98

 *Plextor PX-716SA ($94.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *LiteOn SOHD-16P9S DVDROM ($19.99)*

*Network Subsystem* -- $2182.98

 *Infrant RN600-2000 [RAID5, 4x250GB 8MB] ($2109.99)*
 *US Robotics USR5451 MAXg WAP ($72.99)*[/b]

*Net total = $82,256.04*
A bit over budget but oh well you'll live. 'Sides you can always trim stuff if you absolutely need to.




> so include:
> processor ( i was leaning toward AMD)
> mobo
> ram
> video card
> sound card
> harddrive (i was thinking something that was fast... like 10,000 RPM or 15,000 RPM for primary and something HUGE for secondary)
> Case (atx full tower)
> cooling (i plan to OC best i can)
> tuner
> speakers (7.1)
> display (three huge monitors)
> OS ( i was plannin on media center... and getting vista when it came out)





> Processor:AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2GHZ with 1GHZ HT
> Mobo: ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 ATX AMD Motherboard
> Ram:CORSAIR 1GB (2 x 512MB) DDR 400 (PC3200)
> Video Card: MSI Geforce 6600GT 128MB
> Sound Card: SABRENT SBT-SP6C Sound Card
> Harddrive: 180GB
> Monitor: 19" LCD 8MS Widescreen 1440x900





> i would like to buy everything from NewEgg.com......


Correct me if I'm wrong but (1) you have $80K to play with (2) you know very little about computer hardware (hence the ASRock motherboard, (3) You plan on OC and (4) You want to buy from Newegg and (5) You're asking for hardware advice?  This isnt an attack on you ... just an observation 



> Although im sure Praetor could build you an even better one if you want.


Ya well... I tried to keep it balanced, ran out of money there at the end.



> EDIT: Im sure you could use this motherboard if you want to go to the upmost extreme.


You'll need to get the M4881 and two H4881 to actually bring it to an extreme level ... or get the Transport barebones as I did and not have to track down those three other components (which are a pain)



> is a good choice becase it is SLI capable and allows for two dual-core processors. What more could you ask for?


Infrastructure. Videocards, processors ... that all goes obsolete quickly. Infrastructure is much slower to go.



> wouldn't this be better? see i want the biggest/best monitor i can get and have three of them


Depends what you want. If you want quality and sharpness, you cant beat a CRT. Since you're not going to notice the difference (otherwise you wouldnt have made this post to start with), I picked out superior LCDs. As for that plasma: it's crap... because:
1. 0.786mm diagonal dot pitch. For reference sake, _crappy_ LCDs have a dot pitch of 0.31 .. for reference sake, the CRT I'm looking at right now is 0.22mm
2. The contrast ratio is pretty good ... the ratio on the LCDs i picked out is higher
3. In light of the projector, the size argument doesnt fly.



> I don't think you could get an $80k computer for personal use if you tried


Sure you can and without having it gold-encrusted or anything either 



> ur like the luckyest motherf*u**ing bastard on earth


<inside joke> hehe I'd say I'm the luckier </inside joke>



> lol, hey guys! im not like that!


Glad to hear, the last punk had to be put down 



> baisically i want 3 of ther best monitors there are!


I would personally reconsider:
1. I'm a coder so I spend a boatload of time in front of the computer ... hence I have two-four high quality displays (quality first, size second). Depending on when in the month you ask me, it could be four 17" or four 19" essentiallty the point is "quality of image"
2. Now if your argument is "I want big screen for movies and stuff" -- get the projector or a plasma as you pointed out earlier. Keep the "typing and general computing" stuff on the "normal sized" displays and keep the movies and stuff on the "media displays"
3. While you may think gaming on a projector is cool ... in my subjective opinion, I would advise against it. There's simply not enough detail to even make it remotely enjoyable (unless you're playing games involving giant blocks or something ... any game that is detail oriented isnt going to be enjoyable for the reasons i outlined against plasma above)



> ok now, can we start tlking about pcs? if u guys were in my shoes what would u get?


See the high end box I set out in *Computer Specs 101*. And add a change or two:
1. Upgrade the machine to crossfire (i.e, buya  Radeon X1900 Master card)
2. Upgrade the motherboard to the very prestigious ASUS A8R32 DLX
3. Upgrade the memory to 4GB
4. Upgrade the CPU to the FX60
5. Add a soundcard
That should have you set for far less than 80K




> AMD Opteron 280 Dual Core (2.4GHz) 940 2Mb Retail £531.28 £1,248.51 quantity 2
> Tyan Thunder K8WE (without SCSI) S2895A2NRF Dual Opteron nForce4 Pro SLi DDR400 SATAII Raid USB2/139 £270.50 £317.84 quantity 1
> 512M PNY Quadro FX 4500 512MB DDR3 PCI-E OEM (Brown Box) £1,445.00 £3,395.75 quantity 2
> 150Gb SATA150 Western Digital Raptor X with *Clear See Thru Cover* Enterprise (10Krpm 16MB) - NCQ £207.99 £733.16 quantity 3
> Creative Audigy 2 ZS Platinum 7.1 24Bit (Internal) with 5.25" I/O System Retail UK £74.99 £88.11 quantity 1
> 700W FSP Epsilon FX700GLN PSU £105.71 £124.21 quantity 1
> 2GB Corsair Pro LED DDR PC3200 (400) ,184 Pin Non-ECC Unbuffered ,CAS 2-3-3-6 £171.95 £1,616.33 quantity 8
> NZXT Nemesis Elite Black Gaming Case with Window No PSU £76.49 £89.88 quantity 1


1. Quadro on a gaming box.... not a brilliant idea.
2. Ratpor X? haha. That's humorous.
3. For the budget he can afford a XFi, no point settling for an Audigy



> Im telling you this case is the shiz
> koolance <http://www.koolance.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28_43&products_id=200>
> integrated water cooling in the chasis


It's not bad, however any custom made cooler is gonna be better (that and you're prolly better of with a single good pump than twin mini DC pumps)


----------



## Marskib

robina_80 said:
			
		

> Net Total £6,479.82
> Carriage £15.00
> V.A.T. £1,136.59
> TOTAL £7,631.41
> 
> about $3.5k



How did you manage that one? unless the UK has been invaded and burned to the ground and currency rates plummeted...


----------



## elmarcorulz

Oh shit!!! you ripped that budget apart like it was a peice of paper!!

I swear with all those processors and all that ram, the computer would of done something before you even thought of doing it!

Im sure not everything there is completely neccessary though, i mean, 3 UPS? And that sound system takes the piss abit


----------



## Praetor

> Im sure not everything there is completely neccessary though, i mean, 3 UPS? And that sound system takes the piss abit


It's a triple redundant PSU, so one UPS per sub-PSU


----------



## dragon2309

> Quote:
> Included in the $80,000 dollar price range is i want a nice display setup...(i was thinking tri monitors, each like as big as possible...
> *CPU Subsystem* -- $16726.61
> *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
> *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
> *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
> *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
> *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
> *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
> *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
> *Opteron 880 [Egypt, E1[Egypt], Socket 940 Lidded CmPGA, 2400MHz, OSA880FKM6BS] ($1469.00)*
> *Tyan Transport VX50 B4881V50S4H-8P Barebones (1xS4881+ 1xM4881+ 2xH4881] ($4974.61)*
> *Memory Subsystem* -- $25185.60
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Kingston Value RAM KVR333Q4R25/4G [PC2700, ECC+Reg, Quad-Rank, CL2.5 @ 2.5v] ($787.05)*
> *Video Subsystem* -- $1518.00
> *ASUS EN7800GTX/2DHTV/512M GeForce 7800GTX 512MB ($759.00)*
> *ASUS EN7800GTX/2DHTV/512M GeForce 7800GTX 512MB ($759.00)*
> *Chasis and PSU* -- $9061.04
> *SuperMicro SC933S2-R760 3U ATX Chassis + 760W Triple-Redundant [N+1, [email protected]] ($1061.83)*
> *APC SmartUPS RT 3000VA UPS ($1585.96)*
> *APC SmartUPS RT 3000VA UPS ($1585.96)*
> *APC SmartUPS RT 3000VA UPS ($1585.96)*
> *APC NetworkAIR PA4000 ($3241.33)*
> *Primary Harddrive Battery  - Applications* -- $1765.70
> *LSI MegaRAID SCSI 320-4X 4 Channel Ultra 320 PCI-X Controller [RAID0/1/5/10/50, 64bit PCI-X 133MHz] ($1125.71)*
> *Mushkin Green 1GB PC2100 CL2.5 ($69.99)*
> *Hitatchi UltraStar 15K147 36.7GB [USCSI320, 68p, 16MB, 15K] ($190.00)*
> *Hitatchi UltraStar 15K147 36.7GB [USCSI320, 68p, 16MB, 15K] ($190.00)*
> *Hitatchi UltraStar 15K147 36.7GB [USCSI320, 68p, 16MB, 15K] ($190.00)*
> *Secondary Hard Drive Battery - Data* -- $5155.70
> *LSI MegaRAID SCSI 320-4X 4 Channel Ultra 320 PCI-X Controller [RAID0/1/5/10/50, 64bit PCI-X 133MHz] ($1125.71)*
> *Mushkin Green 1GB PC2100 CL2.5 ($69.99)*
> *Fujitsu MAU3147NP 147GB [USCSI320, 68p, 8MB] ($792.00)*
> *Fujitsu MAU3147NP 147GB [USCSI320, 68p, 8MB] ($792.00)*
> *Fujitsu MAU3147NP 147GB [USCSI320, 68p, 8MB] ($792.00)*
> *Fujitsu MAU3147NP 147GB [USCSI320, 68p, 8MB] ($792.00)*
> *Fujitsu MAU3147NP 147GB [USCSI320, 68p, 8MB] ($792.00)*
> *Tertiary Hard Drive Battery - Long Term Storage + Media Repository* - $2072.99
> *LSI MegaRAID 300-8X 8port SATA-II [RAID0/1/5/10/50, PCI-X 64bit 133MHz]] ($428.00)*
> *Mushkin Green 1GB PC2100 CL2.5 ($69.99)*
> *Maxtor MaxLine Pro 500 7H500F0 500GB [16MB, SATA-II, 5-year] ($315.00)*
> *Maxtor MaxLine Pro 500 7H500F0 500GB [16MB, SATA-II, 5-year] ($315.00)*
> *Maxtor MaxLine Pro 500 7H500F0 500GB [16MB, SATA-II, 5-year] ($315.00)*
> *Maxtor MaxLine Pro 500 7H500F0 500GB [16MB, SATA-II, 5-year] ($315.00)*
> *Maxtor MaxLine Pro 500 7H500F0 500GB [16MB, SATA-II, 5-year] ($315.00)*
> *Swap Subsystem* -- $1599.00
> *Cenatek Rocket Drive Standard [RDS-002-G] ($1599.00)*
> *Primary Displays* -- $2709.98
> *Samsung 244t 24" 6ms (GG) [500cd, 1000:1, 0.27mm] ($1354.99)*
> *Samsung 244t 24" 6ms (GG) [500cd, 1000:1, 0.27mm] ($1354.99)*
> *Secondary Display* -- $6378.47
> *Mitsubishi XD480U [1024x768, DLP, 2200:1, 3000lumen] ($2375.99)*
> *Da-Lite Dual Mask Tensioned 87x155 Audio Vision HD Screen ($4002.48)*
> *Audio Subsystem* -- $7784.99
> *Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Elite ($385.00)*
> *Klipsch Ultra 2 THX System ($7399.99)*
> *Optical Subsystem* -- $114.98
> *Plextor PX-716SA ($94.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
> *LiteOn SOHD-16P9S DVDROM ($19.99)*
> *Network Subsystem* -- $2182.98
> *Infrant RN600-2000 [RAID5, 4x250GB 8MB] ($2109.99)*
> *US Robotics USR5451 MAXg WAP ($72.99)*[/b]
> *Net total = $82,256.04*
> A bit over budget but oh well you'll live. 'Sides you can always trim stuff if you absolutely need to.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> so include:
> processor ( i was leaning toward AMD)
> mobo
> ram
> video card
> sound card
> harddrive (i was thinking something that was fast... like 10,000 RPM or 15,000 RPM for primary and something HUGE for secondary)
> Case (atx full tower)
> cooling (i plan to OC best i can)
> tuner
> speakers (7.1)
> display (three huge monitors)
> OS ( i was plannin on media center... and getting vista when it came out)
> 
> Quote:
> Processor:AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2GHZ with 1GHZ HT
> Mobo: ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 ATX AMD Motherboard
> Ram:CORSAIR 1GB (2 x 512MB) DDR 400 (PC3200)
> Video Card: MSI Geforce 6600GT 128MB
> Sound Card: SABRENT SBT-SP6C Sound Card
> Harddrive: 180GB
> Monitor: 19" LCD 8MS Widescreen 1440x900
> 
> Quote:
> i would like to buy everything from NewEgg.com......
> Correct me if I'm wrong but (1) you have $80K to play with (2) you know very little about computer hardware (hence the ASRock motherboard, (3) You plan on OC and (4) You want to buy from Newegg and (5) You're asking for hardware advice?  This isnt an attack on you ... just an observation
> 
> Quote:
> Although im sure Praetor could build you an even better one if you want.
> 
> Ya well... I tried to keep it balanced, ran out of money there at the end.
> 
> Quote:
> EDIT: Im sure you could use this motherboard if you want to go to the upmost extreme.
> You'll need to get the M4881 and two H4881 to actually bring it to an extreme level ... or get the Transport barebones as I did and not have to track down those three other components (which are a pain)
> 
> Quote:
> is a good choice becase it is SLI capable and allows for two dual-core processors. What more could you ask for?
> Infrastructure. Videocards, processors ... that all goes obsolete quickly. Infrastructure is much slower to go.
> 
> Quote:
> wouldn't this be better? see i want the biggest/best monitor i can get and have three of them
> Depends what you want. If you want quality and sharpness, you cant beat a CRT. Since you're not going to notice the difference (otherwise you wouldnt have made this post to start with), I picked out superior LCDs. As for that plasma: it's crap... because:
> 1. 0.786mm diagonal dot pitch. For reference sake, _crappy_ LCDs have a dot pitch of 0.31 .. for reference sake, the CRT I'm looking at right now is 0.22mm
> 2. The contrast ratio is pretty good ... the ratio on the LCDs i picked out is higher
> 3. In light of the projector, the size argument doesnt fly.
> 
> Quote:
> I don't think you could get an $80k computer for personal use if you tried
> Sure you can and without having it gold-encrusted or anything either
> 
> Quote:
> ur like the luckyest motherf*u**ing bastard on earth
> <inside joke> hehe I'd say I'm the luckier </inside joke>
> 
> Quote:
> lol, hey guys! im not like that!
> Glad to hear, the last punk had to be put down
> 
> Quote:
> baisically i want 3 of ther best monitors there are!
> I would personally reconsider:
> 1. I'm a coder so I spend a boatload of time in front of the computer ... hence I have two-four high quality displays (quality first, size second). Depending on when in the month you ask me, it could be four 17" or four 19" essentiallty the point is "quality of image"
> 2. Now if your argument is "I want big screen for movies and stuff" -- get the projector or a plasma as you pointed out earlier. Keep the "typing and general computing" stuff on the "normal sized" displays and keep the movies and stuff on the "media displays"
> 3. While you may think gaming on a projector is cool ... in my subjective opinion, I would advise against it. There's simply not enough detail to even make it remotely enjoyable (unless you're playing games involving giant blocks or something ... any game that is detail oriented isnt going to be enjoyable for the reasons i outlined against plasma above)
> 
> Quote:
> ok now, can we start tlking about pcs? if u guys were in my shoes what would u get?
> See the high end box I set out in *Computer Specs 101*. And add a change or two:
> 1. Upgrade the machine to crossfire (i.e, buya  Radeon X1900 Master card)
> 2. Upgrade the motherboard to the very prestigious ASUS A8R32 DLX
> 3. Upgrade the memory to 4GB
> 4. Upgrade the CPU to the FX60
> 5. Add a soundcard
> That should have you set for far less than 80K
> 
> 
> Quote:
> AMD Opteron 280 Dual Core (2.4GHz) 940 2Mb Retail £531.28 £1,248.51 quantity 2
> Tyan Thunder K8WE (without SCSI) S2895A2NRF Dual Opteron nForce4 Pro SLi DDR400 SATAII Raid USB2/139 £270.50 £317.84 quantity 1
> 512M PNY Quadro FX 4500 512MB DDR3 PCI-E OEM (Brown Box) £1,445.00 £3,395.75 quantity 2
> 150Gb SATA150 Western Digital Raptor X with *Clear See Thru Cover* Enterprise (10Krpm 16MB) - NCQ £207.99 £733.16 quantity 3
> Creative Audigy 2 ZS Platinum 7.1 24Bit (Internal) with 5.25" I/O System Retail UK £74.99 £88.11 quantity 1
> 700W FSP Epsilon FX700GLN PSU £105.71 £124.21 quantity 1
> 2GB Corsair Pro LED DDR PC3200 (400) ,184 Pin Non-ECC Unbuffered ,CAS 2-3-3-6 £171.95 £1,616.33 quantity 8
> NZXT Nemesis Elite Black Gaming Case with Window No PSU £76.49 £89.88 quantity 1
> 
> 1. Quadro on a gaming box.... not a brilliant idea.
> 2. Ratpor X? haha. That's humorous.
> 3. For the budget he can afford a XFi, no point settling for an Audigy
> 
> Quote:
> Im telling you this case is the shiz
> koolance <http://www.koolance.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28_43&products_id=200>
> integrated water cooling in the chasis
> 
> It's not bad, however any custom made cooler is gonna be better (that and you're prolly better of with a single good pump than twin mini DC pumps)




holy crap, bow down in your wrath, that has to be a cf.com record or something.....

dragon2309


----------



## Praetor

> that has to be a cf.com record or something.....


Record for budget? Yes it is. Record for postlength, VC101 has that one IIRC, Record for most # links in a thread, CompSpec101 has that heh


----------



## elmarcorulz

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> holy crap, bow down in your wrath, that has to be a cf.com record or something.....
> 
> dragon2309


LOL, did you have to quote the whole post, its made the page twice as long, so now it takes even longer to scroll down


----------



## skidude

How many gigs of RAM was that?? I lost count...


----------



## rahving

Holy jebus.  Enough said.

Edit:  Btw, I don't think the above really counts as spam, it says it all.


----------



## elmarcorulz

skidude said:
			
		

> How many gigs of RAM was that?? I lost count...


128GB


----------



## rahving

As a test you could try putting a lone Nvidia TNT video card in there and see if it blows up or something.


----------



## Praetor

Hehe the box already has 5 video output connectors mind you  Four from the 7800s and one from the onboard hehe


----------



## rahving

I mean just the Nvidia TNT video card by itself.  Lol no other video cards.  I wonder if somehow the TNT card could be carried higher performance wise, and if so how much.


----------



## DanTheMan

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Although im sure Praetor could build you an even better one if you want.


heh... i c praetor now... the guy with 18,000post count?
can u make a PC as good as u possibly can including:

processor ( i was leaning toward AMD)
mobo
ram
video card
sound card
harddrive (i was thinking something that was fast... like 10,000 RPM or 15,000 RPM for primary and something HUGE for secondary)
Case (atx full tower)
cooling (i plan to OC best i can)
tuner
speakers (7.1)
display (three huge monitors)
OS ( i was plannin on media center... and getting vista when it came out)


----------



## Praetor

> heh... i c praetor now... the guy with 18,000post count?
> can u make a PC as good as u possibly can including:


If my above post wasnt sufficient, there's nothing I can post that can significantly help you further


----------



## DanTheMan

ooo sry, i didn't see that! i missed that page!

THX!


----------



## suprasteve

Praetor said:
			
		

> Sure you can and without having it gold-encrusted or anything either


I should have probably figured Praetor could do it....


----------



## DanTheMan

kk, guys... hold on, i am gona review it

but can i take out some of the harddrives... i dont think i could fill those up even if i tried


----------



## dragon2309

lol, yeh, that is near on 850Gb, even with DVD ripped movies on there thats gonna be hard to fill. perhaps ease up on the 147Gb secondary's

dragn2309


----------



## diduknowthat

uh, why does one of the links go to computerform? And what motherboard does that barebone have? Does it even support SLI? And i think those cpu's are OEM so you might need some heatsinks


----------



## Praetor

> but can i take out some of the harddrives...


Make sure you dont break the RAID5 config though.



> lol, yeh, that is near on 850Gb, even with DVD ripped movies on there thats gonna be hard to fill.


Well theres the lets-put-all-my-movies-on-hdd as well as lets-record-me-playing-videogames-at-35MB/s-for-a-few-hours 



> And what motherboard does that barebone have?


Well look it up  (it's also referred to in my post)



> i think those cpu's are OEM so you might need some heatsinks


True indeed they are. It's not a lot of work to find retail versions for them so ill not bother updating


----------



## noissesboyobyalp

if he bought that..... that would be probally be the fastest consumer owned computer.... when the time comes he should deffitanaly buy the 1.2 petabyte hdd hehehehe


----------



## Praetor

> if he bought that..... that would be probally be the fastest consumer owned computer....


Would be up there but for sure not the fastest, depends how you define 'fast'


----------



## TheChef

How do you think those benchmarks would look? I know breaking 20k in 3DMark05 is hard, but I've never seen such a machine...


----------



## Praetor

> How do you think those benchmarks would look? I know breaking 20k in 3DMark05 is hard, but I've never seen such a machine...


Sorry, I play games and do work, I dont play 3dmark. Furthermore, 3dmark is stupid benchmark to run here


----------



## dragon2309

> Well theres the lets-put-all-my-movies-on-hdd as well as lets-record-me-playing-videogames-at-35MB/s-for-a-few-hours


good point, but that wasnt outlined in the original specification so it wasnt taken into account in that quote.


----------



## Praetor

> good point, but that wasnt outlined in the original specification so it wasnt taken into account in that quote.


Due to the subjective nature of the original requirements and given the significant budget, it seemed fair (and would be the only thing to make the system balanced)

In particular:


> I use my PC for intense gaming, multi-tasking, and media junk.





> i want a media center...


are highly subjective terms.


----------



## TheChef

Praetor said:
			
		

> Furthermore, 3dmark is stupid benchmark to run here



Agreed. It'd be fun to see, however.


----------



## Praetor

> Agreed. It'd be fun to see, however.


Why? It's not gonna be anything special at all. Subpar I would even say.


----------



## TheChef

Why would you say? The video subsystem is not very special, we have people who have that already, but with 128GB of RAM and those Opterons I would think it'd be a little impressive, probably moreso on PCMark.


----------



## Praetor

> Why would you say? The video subsystem is not very special, we have people who have that already, but with 128GB of RAM and those Opterons I would think it'd be a little impressive, probably moreso on PCMark.


1. You didnt say PCMark
2. I highly doubt PCMark is optimized for 16-way computing
3. If you notice, that's server memory, not mainstream memory.


----------



## TheChef

1. I realized after thinking about your post that 3DMark wouldn't yeild anything spectacular, so I changed it. 
2. Good point.
3. I did notice, would that take away from the glory of 128GB though?


----------



## OutcastedHeretic

Praetor I have a question when you made the computer things that shows the budget, excuse me for this extremely dumb question, how do you do a mail in rebate on the internet?

I wish i could be dantheman ur so lucky

wanna trade bodies lol


----------



## noissesboyobyalp

dont spam your posts so your count gets higher. if your going to add something to what you said edit your original post


*edit* with that much ram you could preload your files onto your ram and never have to wait for anything hahahhahahaha


----------



## Praetor

1. You've been banned before about making multiple posts. Please learn your lesson
2. You read the iunstruction for the rebate


----------



## DanTheMan

*CPU Subsystem*
AMD Opteron 880 Dual-Core 2.4GHz 1MB (per core) 64/32 Bit (940) 8 of these
Tyan Transport VX50 B4881V50S4H-8P (is this like a server mobo that comes with a case or what?)

* Memory Subsystem*
Kingston KVR333Q4R25/4G 4GB 333MHz DDR PC2700 Reg ECC DIMM x4 Quad Rank Memory 32 of these

* Video Subsystem*
ASUS Geforce 7800GTX EN7800GTX/2DHTV/512M Video Card
2 of these

* Chasis & PSU*

 SuperMicro SC933S2-R760 3U ATX Chassis + 760W Triple-Redundant [N+1, [email protected]]

SMART-UPS RT 3000VA 120V L5-30P ONLINE 8OUT 5-15R 5-20R
3 of these

NETWORKAIR PORTABLE AIR CONDITIONER 4KW 120V 60HZ
*


Primary Harddrive Battery  - Applications
* LSI MegaRAID SCSI 320-4X 4 Channel Ultra 320 PCI-X RAID Controller

mushkin Green 1GB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM System Memory (what is this RAM 4? why is it over here?)

HITACHI Ultrastar 15K147 36.7GB 3.5" SCSI Ultra320 68pin Hard Drive
3 of these
*
Secondary Harddrive Battery*

 LSI MegaRAID SCSI 320-4X 4 Channel Ultra 320 PCI-X RAID Controller

mushkin Green 1GB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM System Memory (what is this RAM 4? why is it over here?)

Fujitsu 147GB 3.5" SCSI Ultra320 68pin Hard Drive
5 of these

*Tertiary Hard Drive Battery - Long Term Storage + Media Repository

*LSI LOGIC  MEGARAID 300-8X 8PORT SATA II 128MB PCIX 64BIT 133MHZ 8-7PIN SATA

mushkin Green 1GB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM System Memory

Maxtor MaxLine Pro 500 500GB 3.5" SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
5 of these


* Swab Subsystem*

Cenatek Rocket Drive


* Primary Display*

SAMSUNG 244t-Black 24" 6ms (G to G) LCD Monitor (would the dell ones be better) 2 of these

*
Secondary Display*

MITSUBISHI XD480U DLP Projector
DUAL MASK Tensioned  87X155 Audio Vision HD


* Sound Card:*
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Sound Card

Speakers:
 KLIPSCH ULTRA 2 THX SYSTEM


*CD/DVD*

PLEXTOR Beige SATA DVD Burner Model

LITE-ON Beige IDE DVD-ROM Drive Model


*Network Subsystem*

Infrant RN600-2000 Ready NAS 600 Network Storage


U.S. Robotics USR5451 Wireless MAXg Access Point







looks good, thanks


now what Operating System would i use?  windows media center?

would the dell monitors be better?

thanks

and someone said something about needing fans for the processors...
can i have links for that?

i would like to start ordering soon


----------



## myPCrocks

Iamdisturbed7645 said:
			
		

> i would suggest if you really want the best go aleinware if you buy all of those parts its going to be really hard to configure them just get the best at aleinware, their the top dogs for games.




LMAO ,ya right.


----------



## thebeginning

goodness gracious. pardon my bluntness, but are you seriously going to spend that much money on a personal computer? even for the highest end gaming you don't need all that. I don't know loads about computers, but I know that for high end gaming a sub $10k system could easily run three large monitors (which might be overkill too, seeing as that would require a desk that's at least 7 feet long), especially with the quad 7900GTX's coming out. that right there is just crazy.  If you plan to buy a $5000 dollar computer every 2 years, why not just buy a $5000 pc now? if you're going to buy another computer that soon, then the difference between fps isnt worth all that extra cost. you probably wouldnt even notice a difference. 

but really though, why not save the money for something else? it seems pretty unwise to use all that new income you got right off the bat...why not save it for your kid's college expenses? Just because there is money to spend doesnt mean that it must be spent. I'm not saying that you said that (you seem very humble actually, especially compared to that doom guy we had a while back) but it just seems to be a waste.


----------



## DanTheMan

thebeginning said:
			
		

> money for something else? it seems pretty unwise to use all that new income you got right off the bat...why not save it for your kid's college expenses? Just because there is money to spend doesnt mean that it must be spent. I'm not saying that you said that (you seem very humble actually, especially compared to that doom guy we had a while back) but it just seems to be a waste.


eh... im not even spending a 10th of my income on this...
and i have more money saved for my kids' college...
have no clu wut 2 save 4... plus it would be a interesting acomplishment getting a 80K pc... 
can someone answer my questions i asked in my last post?
thanks so much guys! much appreciated

and and i didn't mean i am buying one every 2 years... just when the old one starts gettin out dated...
btw, how long do u think this beast of a PC will last? 5 yrs?


----------



## 34erd

> now what Operating System would i use? windows media center?


Nah man your gonna need something 64 bit to support all 128 Gb of RAM.  Get XP pro 64 bit edition.  Or do you want linux or something else?


----------



## Hairy_Lee

i dont think windows xp 64 supports that many cpus


----------



## 34erd

Hairy_Lee said:
			
		

> i dont think windows xp 64 supports that many cpus


I have no proof so this going to end up being used agaisnt me, but I'm pretty sure it does


----------



## DanTheMan

i would like something windows...

r u sure media wouldn't work?
cus i _really_ like the media center application... (i have it on mine)


----------



## 34erd

DanTheMan said:
			
		

> i would like something windows...
> 
> r u sure media wouldn't work?
> cus i _really_ like the media center application... (i have it on mine)


If you only want 3 gigs of your 128 to work, WME will be fine


----------



## Beyond

DanTheMan said:
			
		

> have no clu wut 2 save 4... plus it would be a interesting acomplishment getting a 80K pc...


----------



## DanTheMan

Beyond said:
			
		

>


ok guys... i came 4 help!
thank u to the ppl that have helped me...
just i need 2 know what OS to buy


----------



## noissesboyobyalp

what about windows vista? i dont know anything about it but its the newest one so my guess is it would be the best. your spending more money on one computer than my mom makes in one year. are you saying that you make 1 mil a year? damn you must have really hit a good spot in life. also... how old are you?


----------



## 34erd

Vista isnt out yet...


----------



## Praetor

> what is this RAM 4? why is it over here


The RAM is for the RAID card which comes standard with 128MB



> would the dell monitors be better?


Then I would have picked them



> now what Operating System would i use? windows media center?


I dont do OSes, or keyboards, or mice, or chairs, or other trinkets.



> how long do u think this beast of a PC will last? 5 yrs?


About a year



> cus i really like the media center application... (i have it on mine)


IMO, media center is a bunch of pretty crap for average users that barely know how to use a VCR. If you plan on putting this box together (and overclocking it at that), Id sure as hell expect something more than "media center" stuff.



> If you only want 3 gigs of your 128 to work, WME will be fine


3.5GB



> ok guys... i came 4 help!
> thank u to the ppl that have helped me...
> just i need 2 know what OS to buy


Solaris, W2K AS, BeOS etc
Here's a summary: http://www.osdata.com/kind/summary.htm
(btw I can understand asking about hardware cuz that's seriously confusing but OS? c'mon )



> how old are you?


25




For the record, you will never ever make use of any non-infrastructure components I picked out (cuz if you did, you wouldnt be asking for hardware advice) so I would seriously consider spending signficaantly less for absolutely zero measureable performance drop cuz you see, someone like me ... I'd make use of 16-concurrent threads flying around ... for the menial tasks you've outlined (cuz if there was something serious, you would/should have noted it by now), you'll barely even stress a 4-thread box ... but oh well, that's my two cents.


----------



## B-MAN

I once saw this 92" monitor. We actually is was 4 big lcd screens stuck to eachother. But that screen only (then) would take 98% of your budget if i remember corectly.

http://www.go-l.com/monitors/athens/features/index.htm

I had this great computer (for that time (2 or 3 years back i think)) with it.

It has new stuff now.. like a 160" monitor... can't find the prices tho


----------



## WeatherMan

lol ultra widescreen!


----------



## DanTheMan

Praetor said:
			
		

> For the record, you will never ever make use of any non-infrastructure components I picked out (cuz if you did, you wouldnt be asking for hardware advice) so I would seriously consider spending signficaantly less for absolutely zero measureable performance drop cuz you see, someone like me ... I'd make use of 16-concurrent threads flying around ... for the menial tasks you've outlined (cuz if there was something serious, you would/should have noted it by now), you'll barely even stress a 4-thread box ... but oh well, that's my two cents.


ok, so then y did u go through the trouble of making the system 4 me?

ok, then screw this... i'll buy my wife a nice car... (btw, heh, she just had our kid     its a he  )

i'll get myself a $8,000 PC and like a $8,000 display... but i really want those speakers u showed me...
so i will pick out the components... ik the basics guys... i built my last PC...


----------



## elmarcorulz

> (btw, heh, she just had our kid     its a he  )


Congratulations.


If you give us a reasonable budget then im sure someone will build a better suited PC. The reason he went through thr trouble of builidng it was because you said you had $80k to play with


----------



## DanTheMan

ok i just upgraded my PC...
look in my signature 2 c what i purchased in my upgrade...

i will buy a whole new PC when teh AM2 comes out like ppl told me 2


----------



## elmarcorulz

I do like the way you put that you upgraded until the AM2 comes out, which isnt long. Most people would of upgraded to the specs in your sig, then kept that for  a few years.


----------



## Praetor

> ok, so then y did u go through the trouble of making the system 4 me?


Trouble?



> so i will pick out the components... ik the basics guys... i built my last PC...


In that case, visit *Computer Specs 101*

And look up the top gaming computer and make the following adjustments
- Motherboard = ASUS A8R32 DLX
- RAM: OCz PC4800 Platinum Elite or Crucial Ballistix PC4000, get 2x1GB or 4x1GB
- HDD: Switch it up to Maxtor MaxLine III 500GB SATA-II
- SoundCard = Soundblaster X-Fi Elite
- Video System = Add a X1900XT Master Card



> ok i just upgraded my PC...
> look in my signature 2 c what i purchased in my upgrade...


Again, get rid of that ASRock motherboard and you'll have a more than respectable machine.... although I am no longer a fan of Corsair's XMS (which are still quite respectable), your motherboard will be holding that back


----------



## Dr Studly

ehh... he is only havin it 4a few months
it isn't worth it


----------



## Praetor

> ehh... he is only havin it 4a few months
> it isn't worth it


If thats in reference to my continued reccomendation to ditch the ASRock board, a few _hours_ is too long let alone a few months.


----------



## 34erd

Actualy that ASrock board is supposed to have a riser card to upgrade to AM2, but its a crappy board nonetheless.


----------



## DanTheMan

k i got the ASUS A8R32 DLX


----------



## 34erd

Wow... money really isnt an issue for you... nice board anyways.


----------



## dragon2309

> If thats in reference to my continued reccomendation to ditch the ASRock board, a few _hours_ is too long let alone a few months.


so true...



> k i got the ASUS A8R32 DLX


god i hate you.


----------



## AlexB

Heres a nice PC- $15,000 as standard can have 6GB of RAM, 4 Hard Drives, and christ knows what else- http://www.voodoopc.com/system/quotekitchen.aspx?productID=1090

(If the hyperlink dont work, then paste it into your URL Bar)

Cheers 

AlexB


----------



## Praetor

> Current PC [just upgraded, better one commming when the AM2 comes out]
> 
> Processor:AMD Athlon 64 4000+ 2.4GHz w/ 1GHz HT
> Mobo: ASUS A8R32 DLX
> Ram:CORSAIR XMS 4GB (4 x 1GB) DDR 500 (PC4000)
> Video Card: SAPPHIRE Radeon X1900XT 512MB
> Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite
> Speakers: KLIPSCH ULTRA 2 THX SYSTEM
> Harddrive:
> C: Fujitsu 147GB 3.5" SCSI Ultra320 15,000RPM
> D: 180GB 7,500RPM
> Display:2 Dell Monitors 3007WFP 30"


What scsi controller card are u using?



> Heres a nice PC- $15,000 as standard can have 6GB of RAM, 4 Hard Drives, and christ knows what else-


Its nice but the $5000 machine I've spec'd previously is arguably far superior.


----------



## helmie

Praetor said:
			
		

> although I am no longer a fan of Corsair's XMS (which are still quite respectable)



Oh, why not? I like mine!  (Its is XMS2 tho)


----------



## Praetor

This is getting off topic so I'll mention it once here, if you want further info, make a thread in Memory section.
- XMS is damn nice memory, in fact I use it as a baseline
- However, since I use it as a baseline it cannot be anywhere near the top
- From a technical point of view XMS is rated for 2-3-2-5 (or 2-2-2-5) at 2.75v for PC3200. If you intend to run the stock XMS thats perfectly fine. Hoewever if you plan on overclocking, using memory that is PC3200 2-2-2-5 @ 2.75 isnt brilliant unless you're using say a NF4Ultra-D board where u can jack the vDimm all the way out to 4.0v (which, for the record, XMS will not handle).
- Now we all know that XMS memory will run PC3200 2-2-2-5 (or 2-3-2-5) at 2.50v ... but if you had the choice of buying Corsair's XMS or another decent brand which had the same timings at 2.55v ... now provided (1) you're not a fanboy (2) the other brand/product is reasonably comparable ... there's little to no reason to choose XMS 
- As a quick counter example, when I upgraded the memory on my bitxh-box, I had the choice of Corsairs TwinX PC3200  and Crucial's Ballistix PC4000 based on pricing ... now the TwinX was 2-2-2-5 @ 2.75 @ PC3200, the Ballistix was 2.5-3-3-8 @ 2.80 @ PC4000 (and 2-2-2-5 @ 2.6 @ PC3200). It's just a quick analysis


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Yes the motherboard is insane but does not have AGP or PCI-Express, rendering it useless in terms of graphics power which he seems to want given that he is building a media PC. *MSI's Nforce 4 Professional* motherboard *(looks like this: http://img.hexus.net/v2/features/nforce4prolaunch/images/board_big.jpg - could not access MSI website for exact model)* is a good choice becase it is SLI capable and allows for two dual-core processors. What more could you ask for?
> 
> JAN



Did you read the specs? it has 2x Pci expressx16


----------



## Praetor

> Did you read the specs? it has 2x Pci expressx16


1. Having two PCIEx16 doesnt mean SLI.
2. It been awhile since i looked at that board but the PCIe slots come with the M4881 and not the S4881 so all by itself, the S4881 doesnt have SLI abilities... could be wrong cant remember


----------



## Jet

that just went over my head. Oh well!


----------



## ro0kie

You know if you really have that much money to splurge on computers, you should think about donating some money to charity. Just a suggestion...


----------



## Praetor

Ok people this is a computer spec's thread, not a fiscal management one. Let's stay on topic.


----------



## DanTheMan

guys y r u still posting...? i decided what 2 get! and bought it!

and btw i give %10 of my income to a church that uses it to heal sick ppl in africa and things like that


----------



## LiquidSilver

what did you get the computer? can u post the links I want to see this beast...


----------



## elmarcorulz

LiquidSilver said:
			
		

> what did you get the computer? can u post the links I want to see this beast...


Its in his sig


----------



## LiquidSilver

omg that computer is amzing! I never knew that u could have 2 "30


----------



## Dr Studly

his signature...

like after u read his post there is a thing at the bottom, underneath his post, that is a sig


----------



## LiquidSilver

oh sry dumb streak hit me


----------



## dragon2309

never knew you could have 2 30"'s, well duh, you could have like 8 52" if you really wanted, 2x30 isnt that great. And the system in his sig isnt that great either, yeh its damn swish and i wouldnt mind getting anywhere near taht in performance, but there are far greater systems out there, you were talking about it as if it was something that came from heaven, lol

dragon


----------



## Praetor

> never knew you could have 2 30"'s


They're new. 



> guys y r u still posting...? i decided what 2 get! and bought it!


This is a forum, not a help-request station, topics dont end unless they die from lack of talk or Management says so.  You also didnt answer my question from post 115


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

why did you only get a Athlon 64 when you could get teh FX


----------



## Bobo

Dude, this thread has been dead for 2 months, and he has probably not been back since....so why are you asking a question that will not be answered?


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

yeah i see that


i was replying before i saw when it was posted


----------



## liquidshadow

why would you reply in the first place? Obviously, if the topic has been dead for that long, then it would have been pretty far back in the forum list.


----------



## Bobo

liquidshadow said:
			
		

> why would you reply in the first place? Obviously, if the topic has been dead for that long, then it would have been pretty far back in the forum list.


It was a link in another thread, that is how I was reading it.


----------



## Burgon

DanTheMan said:
			
		

> I use my PC for intense gaming, multi-tasking, and media junk.
> 
> processor ( i was leaning toward AMD)


INTEL is for multi-tasking, not AMD


----------



## Geoff

Burgon said:
			
		

> INTEL is for multi-tasking, not AMD


But he also does intense gaming, so the AMD Dual-Core would be the best option.

And why are we still discussing this, didnt he already buy his computer?


----------



## i.Angel

I'm still baffled on how he is spending all this money...


----------



## idahoduk

80k is insane for just a computer.  Build an addition to your house make it a movie room.  Get the best projector you can get and some awesome seats and a kegerator.  Spend the 10K on your gaming rig and your set.  The only way you could spend 80K on a computer would be to set up a computer farm for 3D rendering.  The software is outrageous so most people use linux software and spend a few weeks trying to get it working properly.  But theres no point unless your really into 3D rendering.  Was it voodoo or Falcon that had the 15K gold gaming rig?  I'd imagine most of your expesses would be on accesories like a huge custom chassis or 3 50" plasmas.  I once welded a custom case in my garage out of steel tubing and sheet metal.  I was going to have it powder coated but I moved and scraped it.


----------



## bebopin64

bump.  I wanted to read this but couldnt find it without the single post link.


----------



## H-Bomb

Dude this thread is old


----------



## bebopin64

yeah but i liked reading it.


----------



## H-Bomb

Lol. Thats all the matters


----------



## Ku-sama

i spent about 7k on mine... it doesnt get much better for home use


----------



## H-Bomb

Trust me Ku-sama, everyone on this forum know that pcs don't get much better than yours


----------



## mrjack

jancz3rt said:


> Yes the motherboard is insane but does not have AGP or PCI-Express, rendering it useless in terms of graphics power which he seems to want given that he is building a media PC. *MSI's Nforce 4 Professional* motherboard *(looks like this: http://img.hexus.net/v2/features/nforce4prolaunch/images/board_big.jpg - could not access MSI website for exact model)* is a good choice becase it is SLI capable and allows for two dual-core processors. What more could you ask for?
> 
> JAN



Too bad it's a socket 940 mobo.


----------



## DanTheMan

Hello, I just got an email a bit ago that told me some people responded to the thread. I must of had it so that i got emails when people responded or something....
Anyway. I was told to not buy a new computer until some processor called the "Conroe" came out. I heard it was Intel's new processor. When does the Intel Conroe come out? I just saw a Core 2 Duo online. Is that any good? Or what.
Thanks for whoever revived the thread and reminded me about this...

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

DanTheMan said:


> Hello, I just got an email a bit ago that told me some people responded to the thread. I must of had it so that i got emails when people responded or something....
> Anyway. I was told to not buy a new computer until some processor called the "Conroe" came out. I heard it was Intel's new processor. When does the Intel Conroe come out? I just saw a Core 2 Duo online. Is that any good? Or what.
> Thanks for whoever revived the thread and reminded me about this...
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan



The Core 2 Duo is out now. I highly suggest you go with one. I think you can squeeze the Core 2 Duo Extreme in your $80,000 budget, lol.
I can come up with a build for you if you like.


----------



## H-Bomb

check the bottom part of my sig for inspiration.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

H-Bomb said:


> check the bottom part of my sig for inspiration.



Umm, the graphics cards wouldn't work in SLI. The board doesn't support it. I would change it to two X1900XTX's in Crossfire. But, that would be close to what I would come up with.


----------



## DanTheMan

What is better chipset?
P965 or 975X?


Edit: I am going to overclock


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

DanTheMan said:


> What is better chipset?
> P965 or 975X?



I would shoot for the 975X.


----------



## H-Bomb

> Umm, the graphics cards wouldn't work in SLI. The board doesn't support it. I would change it to two X1900XTX's in Crossfire. But, that would be close to what I would come up with.


Your right i didn't notice that. I knew quad sli was unlikely.


----------



## DanTheMan

ok, can someone whip up a PC for me... don't worry about budget... best u can do *(without making it into a server type PC)*


----------



## Ku-sama

look at my sig Dan


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

DanTheMan said:


> ok, can someone whip up a PC for me... don't worry about budget... best u can do *(without making it into a server type PC)*





Ku-sama said:


> look at my sig Dan



That's about as good as it gets. I would make some changes in the hard drive configuration though.


----------



## H-Bomb

I changed my sig so that it does work but it doesn't matter. Ku-samas pc shud definately be your point of reference.


----------



## Bobo

monkeysims said:


> That's about as good as it gets. I would make some changes in the hard drive configuration though.


 
I would wait for the SLI Conroe boards to come out, and do quad SLI with 7950s


----------



## H-Bomb

Thats exactly what i put in my sig. Take a look at the mobo and tell me if its any good: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131031


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

geez people


did i really get this topic back up


----------



## Ku-sama

monkeysims said:


> That's about as good as it gets. I would make some changes in the hard drive configuration though.




whats wrong with my harddrives? i get a little less then 300GB worth of 15k stoarage


----------



## Filip

Bobo said:


> I would wait for the SLI Conroe boards to come out, and do quad SLI with 7950s



lol, 1st it was wait for conroe, now its wait for quad SLI compatible boards, lol, whats next? If it continues like this, guy will never buy a PC -_-


----------



## H-Bomb

You can already buy prebuilt Conroe + Quad SLI setups from people like iBuyPower so theres no good reason why you you shouldn't be able to build one.


----------



## 34erd

H-Bomb said:


> You can already buy prebuilt Conroe + Quad SLI setups from people like iBuyPower so theres no good reason why you you shouldn't be able to build one.



Well, technicly neither conroe nor quad SLi have hit the retail market yet


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Ku-sama said:


> whats wrong with my harddrives? i get a little less then 300GB worth of 15k stoarage



I didn't see the 15,000RPM drives, my mistake.


----------



## Dr Studly

*Processor:*Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 2.93GHz / 4MB Cache / 1066MHz FSB / Dual-Core / OEM / Socket 775 / Processor *-* *$1,150*
* Motherboard:* ASUS P5W DH DELUXE/WIFI-AP Socket T (LGA 775) Intel 975X ATX Intel Motherboard *-* *$270*
* RAM:* G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM Unbuffered DDR2 1000 (PC2 8000) Dual Channel Kit System Memory *- (get 2 of this pack) $468x2=$936*
* Video Card:* XFX PVT71UZDF9 Geforce 7950GX2 1GB 512-bit (256-bit x2) GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Xtreme Video Card *-* *$610*
* Sound Card:* Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Interface Sound Card - *$385*
* Drives:*
* SCSI Card:* LSI Logic LSI00008 PCI Express SCSI RAID storage adapter RAID 0/1/5/10/50 *-* *$630*
* C:* Seagate Cheetah 15K.4 ST3146854LW 147GB 15,000 RPM 8MB Cache SCSI Ultra320 68pin Hard Drive *x2 RAID -* *$2,200*
* D:* Western Digital Raptor X WD1500AHFD 150GB 10,000 RPM 16MB Cache Serial ATA150 Hard Drive *x3 RAID -* *$930*
* E:* Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3750640AS 750GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s (The First Perpendicular Recording) Hard Drive *x3 RAID -$1,200*
* F:* PLEXTOR Black 16X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 6X DVD+R DL 16X DVD-R 4X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 24X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 8M Cache IDE Slot Load 16X DVD±R DVD Burner *-* *$147*
* G:* PLEXTOR Black 16X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 6X DVD+R DL 16X DVD-R 4X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 24X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 8M Cache IDE Slot Load 16X DVD±R DVD Burner *-* *$147*

* Case:* COOLER MASTER Stacker 830 RC-830-SSN1 Silver Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case *-* *$230*
* Power Supply:* PC Power & Cooling Turbo-Cool 1KW EPS12V SLI, SSI Power Supply *-* *$500*
* Cooling Setup:*
* Thermal Paste:* Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound *-* *$16*
* CPU Cooling:* ZALMAN RESERATOR 1 Plus Fanless Water Cooling System (Reservoir+Radiator+Water Pump) *-* *$230*
* Case Cooling:* SILVERSTONE FM121 120mm 2 Ball Case Cooling Fan - *get 9 of these $16x9=$144*

* Operating System:* Windows Vista Beta 2 *-* *Free*
 Speakers:if what is in ur sig, is what u really have... keep that... that is better then anything else ur gona get
 Monitor:keep your setup
*Approx: $9,800*


----------



## H-Bomb

Nice work, very thorough


----------



## Ku-sama

except you should get SCSI as SATA (SAS) harddrives so you dont need a SCSI card


----------



## Dr Studly

Ku-sama said:


> except you should get SCSI as SATA (SAS) harddrives so you dont need a SCSI card



there are no 15K RPM harddrives that are SATA... all the 15K harddrives need the SCSI interface...


----------



## 34erd

Encore4More said:


> there are no 15K RPM harddrives that are SATA... all the 15K harddrives need the SCSI interface...



Did he say SATA?  No, he said SAS: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Attached_SCSI


----------



## Dr Studly

34erd said:


> Did he say SATA?  No, he said SAS: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Attached_SCSI




o, my bad 

u mean like this?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822116017

but wouldn't a SCSI card be faster?


----------



## Ku-sama

not that i know of


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

you do know hes already made his decision guys


----------



## Iluvpenguins

All i can say is wow...i wish i was you.Definitely go with a Conroe...actually,just go with the 2 builds i saw here,thats as best as they'll get..and you wont need to upgrade for a veeery long time.


----------



## SAD_DC

wish I was rich :*(


----------

